# (NC) HR Old Meadows Exceeding Safe Speed MH



## Debthomas (Nov 11, 2004)

Ticket is out of My Female HRCH Just Call Me Lucky's Longshot MH, CDX and FC/AFC Pin Oaks Texas Rex. Ticket has his Master Hunter going 6 out of 9 and went 7 for 7 in HRC this spring to get his HRCH. Ticket had a wonderful spring and is running better and better each week. He is an excellent marker with wonderfull line manners.

Ticket has Excellent Hips, EIC Clear 
(D09-009066) and CNM Clear ( LR-CNM09-224-M-PIV) and Eyes are clear. Great temperment, loves to please. Fox Red carries black.


----------

